# Slow boot due to USB devices



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I just had an issue with my PC booting very slowly and thought I would share the answer, or at least the answer in my case.

I'm using a rather old motherboard by current standards (a Gigabyte P35-DS3L), but it's all I need for now.

I had some problems not long ago that gave me a fright thinking the motherboard might be going bad, but I finally traced the problem to a malfunctioning USB hub. After that was swapped out everything seemed to be fine again.

I started experimenting using XP's Stand By mode instead of totally shutting the system down. It seemed to be working well, but later I learned it actually made the system unstable after 3 or 4 days (at least with my hardware).

After using Stand By for awhile I noticed that my system was taking WAY longer to boot than it used to. I don't know what changed, but it went from booting in about a minute to taking about 4 minutes!

To make long short, I found that the problem was that my BIOS was checking all the external USB drives connected at boot since they were in the BIOS boot list. Physically detaching all these drives (I currently have 3) before booting was a solution, but I knew there had to be a better way. Again to make long short I discovered that there is a setting in my BIOS called "Legacy USB Detect", I disabled that and now everything is working great (all USB devices work just fine) and my system boots faster than ever. This was a BIOS issue and not an OS issue.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Good info to know. Thanks.


----------



## rrichard6 (Nov 7, 2021)

I have reformatted my Computer many times before with Windows 10 but with a recent format - I am getting the following issue

On boot up at my motherboard Logo - it will take about 15-20 seconds before the keyboard and mouse kick in for it to move onto the next stage of windows, Once windows has loaded (with start bar) the mouse and Keyboard are off for another 10 seconds then they kick in with and extra error "USB device not recognised" with device manager showing one item with yellow exclamation. (No hardware changes)

With the above I have formatted again and again using different image files and USB'S and still very slow at MB bootup and Windows, Tried the following (Using GPT and MBR - Current format is GPT)

■ Removed all USB and booted - same issue
■ added one USB at a time - Same issue
■ checked event viewer log - Has a couple of issues regarding *kernel pnp and USB.inf*
■ Checked bios - even set bios back to default - played about CSM and legacy - still same issue.
■ Motherboard sites drivers and another format using windows updates drivers - same issue

Specs -
Gigabyte gamer 5 Z370
8700K
1080ti
M.2 Ssd
Standard SSD
Windows 10 1809

Not sure what else to try and fix this - never had this before - it used to boot to windows with the same hardware in about 8-12 secs with no errors

It is driving me crazy!

Thanks in advance all for the help

regards

Gamer


----------

